# Semen leaking out during Home insemination- Please comment.



## Hanuman

Hi, Today is the first time I tried doing insemination at home. I am on day 10. It was just a trial before ovulation. The semen volume was quite high (5 ml) as my hubby ejaculated after long time. I could not insert the syringe more than 2-3 inches as I was not aoursed fully or may be because the cervix is too low as my period is just over. I was lying with my hips elevated for about 20 mins , but later when I was lying flat , some of the semen (not sure how much) was leaking out. Is that normal ? I heard some people using soft cups to keep the semen in place. But my vegina is too tight to insert the soft cup. Please comment if the leaking is normal.. does it happen during normal intercourse as well ?


----------



## MoBaby

Some will leak out. 5mL is a lot so I would not worry about some leaking out. The swimmers will get to where they need to in a few mins. Any left over in the vagina after a few mins will start to die off.


----------



## JamerC77

Yup normal, it happens when the semen turns liquid.
Good luck :)


----------

